# Can any one identify these auratus?



## Jengabcel (Jan 26, 2017)

Rescued from a guy that had 15 darts in an 18 cube. I'm thinking it's green and black or even Hawaiians .. Im not looking to breed and sell . Just want to know what type .


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like "Panamanian green and bronze" Can't be 100 percent sure without knowing the origins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Did the guy tell you they are auratus or just assuming? Btw on the picture they look brown or is it the reflection. Lol


----------

